# New 21rs -battery Or Not?



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

Just placed an order for a new 21RS. Thanks to all of you for the information which helped to solidfy my decision. Should be a new owner by early June. What a GREAT forum this is!

Just one question: Do the new 21's automatically come with a battery as I thought or must I purchase it seperately as I was told by the salesperson? sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off congrat on ordering the 21RS it is a nice model
Both of our Outbacks that we have owned came with a battery in it.
But I beleive it all depends on the dealer some will put a battery in
And will not

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually all Outbacks comes with batteries -- but since they are installed at the dealership -- the question is -- how do you pay for it -- is it rolled into the intial price of the Outback or is it charged seperately...

Most dealers simply roll the 37.50 into the final price so not to give the impression of nickel and diming you ... obviously your dealer missed that class...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

GoForIt,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Glad you have been enjoying the forum. Congratulations on your new Outback. sunny I believe I would insist that the dealer put the battery in with the deal. He should have it on to do your PDI anyway. I really don't think he would let a battery stand in the way of a sale. Did he include a Weight Distribution Hitch set up or anything else?







Post often.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I got 2 with my trailer and they were in the price of the trailer. No separate charges for every little thing. Did I pay for them? You bet I did but they were not a line item. As Ghosty said it would seem like you were being nickeled and dimed.

BTW - you need to have a working battery installed to safely tow your trailer. If it becomes detached form the TV the battery will power the brakes to minimize how far it goes without you pulling it.

Also there should not be a charge for the PDI. You hear of some dealers charging up to $395 to show you around and take the time to make sure everything works.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, GoForIt!* action 
Glad you found us!









Not only should you get a battery, you should really get two.

You also have a couple of options in that regard...

If you will be mostly camping with 'shore power' (electrical hookups at the camp site), get two 12V batteries.

If you are going to be boondocking, without electrical hookups, you will be better off with two 6V batteries wired in series to produce 12V. They will cost a good bit more, but provide superior performance.

Good luck, and have fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Why is 2 6volts better than 2 12 volt batteries? I would think the other way around-----------just confused


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Dumb question: How did they tow the Outbacks to the dealership without a battery installed? It is required to be there for the brakes to operate in the event of a breakaway. Are they temporarily installing one for the trip, and then removing it upon arrival at the dealership?

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob,

A lot of the TT's, especially the shorter ones, come on the flat bed.

That said, it probably still had at least one battery on it when it left the factory. This is just a good opportunity for the dealer to double charge the customer.

All the Outbacks also leave the factory with sand pads on the tounge jack too. But I have heard of more than one dealer removing them, and then selling them back to the new trailer owner as an extra 'That Keystone really should have just made standard' for five bucks or so. Hey a couple dollars here, a couple dollars there...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bob,
> 
> A lot of the TT's, especially the shorter ones, come on the flat bed.
> 
> ...


I was going on the assumption that most were towed to the dealer. But true, if they are brought on the back of a truck, then no need for a battery.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> I was going on the assumption that most were towed to the dealer. But true, if they are brought on the back of a truck, then no need for a battery.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]99710[/snapback]​


Bob,

I think the bigger ones probably are towed. You would not get two on a flat bed, so there would be no economy in doing that. But the smaller units will easily fit two, thus saving the cost of a second driver and nearly twice the fuel.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

When in tow, the TT can get 12V power from the TV, assuming the TV is wired for it. I found that out when I took my TT to get new tires. My batteries are still in the basement for winter storage. As for emergency break away on the brakes, I believe that is a manual cable that triggers the brakes to lock.

*Welcome to Outbackers.com, GoForIt!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7heaven,

The breakaway cable is to an electric switch (cleary visible with the propane tank cover off). It is not a direct mechanical linkage to the brakes. No battery... No emergency brakes.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Haulers that deliver trailers will have their own battery and weight distribution and sway control (if needed). They are not part of the trailer but used to get the trailer to the dealership.

On the long hauls they may even use wheels just for towing and have the factory wheels in the truck for installation at the dealership.

The tongue jack pad is not standard or shipped loose from keystone if you got one the dealer threw it in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoForIt....Welcome to the site! Glad you found us.

Where are you from?

Maybe you can join a Spring Rally and met some of the people on this forum.

As far as the batteries go, I highly recommend 2 6v batteries. We dry camp 95% of the time and having the extra power is really nice.

If you're complete confused on battery details, see this site. It will provide you with tons of information.

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Great advice and comments all, 
Only thing I'd like to add to the thread is If anyone is going to be be boondocking for any serious length of time the Trojan T125's served us well all last year. If a new buyer could wrangle it into the deal, I would negotiate trading up from the 12v that comes with the Outbacks and invest in the 2 6v Trojans.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is not listed on the Keystone web site under standard or options. The lights, heater blower and the fridge control board are controlled by 12V. The battery has to be there for the trailer to work, oh yeah, you also need it for the breakaway switch I believe.

If I went to a car dealer and he was selling me a new vehicle and told me the battery was extra, I would look elsewhere. The battery needs to be standard to make the camper work.

What does he say about propane? Does he charge you to wash and clean it before pick up?

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Batteries are an option as far as Keystone is concerned and it is up to the dealer to provide the battery you want and/or need. Yes they are needed to legally tow the trailer but they are still an option since there are so many different choices and combinations.

Compare this to brake controller or sway control. Some dealers include them and some do not. There are a lot of choices in those categories also.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Another 21rs'er! Congrats on the new Outback. We are really enjoying ours. Have fun and happy camping


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer on order. You will enjoy it.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21RS. Great choice!!! We love ours.

Batteries were not included with my trailer. The dealer wanted to charge me $125.00 a piece for Interstate deep cycles. I told them they were nuts !!! The sales manager told me the rig could not leave the lot without a battery. I told him there was no way in heck I was going to pay $125.00 per. I am in the auto business, and I will bring my own. The dealer really frowned on this. I honestly told them they were crazy, and started to leave. Just so happens, after I got up, the batteries were thrown in the deal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> Congrats on the new 21RS. Great choice!!! We love ours.
> 
> Batteries were not included with my trailer. The dealer wanted to charge me $125.00 a piece for Interstate deep cycles. I told them they were nuts !!! The sales manager told me the rig could not leave the lot without a battery. I told him there was no way in heck I was going to pay $125.00 per. I am in the auto business, and I will bring my own. The dealer really frowned on this. I honestly told them they were crazy, and started to leave. Just so happens, after I got up, the batteries were thrown in the deal.
> [snapback]100915[/snapback]​


Those sales tactics make me sick.









If I was you I would have kept on walking. If they tried to do that to you on the battery, then what else did they do?


----------

